# csv datei erstellen



## noisebreath (12. Mrz 2009)

ich würd gern von einem teil einer tabelle aus der datenbank eine csv datei erstellen.
wie gehe ich da am einfachsten vor?

lg
noise


----------



## SlaterB (12. Mrz 2009)

Daten aus der DB auslesen und im richtigen Format in einer Text-Datei speichern, die zufällig .csv heißt,
idealerweise mit einem fertigen Client für deine Datenbank, da sind das dann paar Klicks + die SQL-Abfrage, falls csv-Export unterstützt wird,

in Java stehen dir Wochen des Lernens zu Java allgemein, DB-Zugriff + Datei-Zugriff bevor,
mehr kann man auf so eine allgemeine Frage erstmal kaum antworten


----------



## noisebreath (12. Mrz 2009)

hab im PGADmin den sql befehl ausgeführt 

COPY 'tabelle' to 'bla.csv' with delimiter as ';' and NULL as '' 

machts ohne probleme


----------

